# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  What's the best, safest steroid out there?

## SteelDungeonWarrior

I feel as though I've plateaued after lifting for 5 years and supplements aren't giving me the gains they used to... I have thought about steroids before but now my lack of gains are starting to piss me off. I was wondering what steroids some of you would recommend for my first cycle, how long to cycle, and any useful tips for beginners. Here are my stats and thank-you for your time.
Age- 23
Weight- 178
Height- 6'3"
Bf%- 8.5%
yrs training- 5 years
Planned pct- no idea

----------


## redescalade100

They "can" all be safe if used correctly. I'm gonna tell you what everyone else will tell you.

Testosterone Enanthate - 500mgs/week/10-12 weeks
Possible Additions- Dianabol 30mgs/day/4 weeks OR Equipoise 400mgs/week/10-12 weeks. 

pct would be 2 weeks after your last testosterone injection and would consist of Nolvadex (tomoxafin) and or Clomid. I recommend both just to hit you at all angles in terms of pct recovery. 

Also you will need an AI (aromatase inhibitor) on hand such as Arimidex to counter act possible estrogen side effects. Theres a lot that goes into a cycle. It just all depends on what you care to do and what not to do. HCG is another thing that is used during cycle mainly to keep your nuts from experiencing atrophy and keeping sperm count and natty test up. 

Read http://www.steroid.com/steroid_cycles.php 

That should help ya out  :Smilie:  Good luck and stay away from PRO HORMONES!!

----------


## Reed

How much are you eating. What is your diet? This will dictate your gains. Understand if you don't eat more as you grow and continue to eat that amount then you are just spinning your wheels.

Testosterone would be your answer BTW

----------


## Great White

hey buddy, 25 is about the youngest age you should start to look at the gear option. just a quick glance at your stats, i can understand your frustration. try doing some research on your diet first or post it for critique. 

good luck to you

----------


## MACHINE5150

primobolan has the best gains with the lowest side effects.. at least that is what i read.. i haven't used it

----------


## SteelDungeonWarrior

My diet (on average) goes a bit like this: 
5-8 meals a day
3000-3500 calories a day
200-250 grams of protein
350-400 grams of carbs
80-100 grams of fat
My daily meals go something like this; !st Meal-start off with a bowl of oatmeal, fruit and a protein shake 2nd Meal-tuna, rice, and a vegetable (usually broccoli) 3rd Meal-Turkey and rice 4th Meal-chicken and fruit 5th Meal(pre-workout)-protein shake and pre-workout formula (Jack3d or C4) 6th Meal-protein shake and my amino acids 7th Meal-chicken, pasta, corn, and salad 8th Meal-Casein 
I drink plenty of water throughout the day and take fish oil and flax throughtout the day.

----------


## Reed

Id say you'd need to start eating more and upping your carbs. Do you believe that steroids will just magically put on 20+lbs without an increase in your food intake? Sad thing is many do... What does your body run off of? Think about it nutrition 101. If you aren't growing off that then you'll need to eat more and continue eating that amount just maintain that amount, then if you wanna get bigger you'll need to eat more. Hope this helps

----------


## Honkey_Kong

OP, most supplements are garbage (except for a few staples). I won't attack your age or your diet or anything as others already have. But to answer your question, there is no such thing as a "safe" steroid . They all affect your body and can cause harm. That being said, if using the right caution and good research, it is possible to minimize the risk so that the benefits outweigh it. At 23, you should still be making plenty of testosterone to get you larger than 178lbs naturally. I'm not going to play 20 questions with you in regards to your diet and training, but you probably should re-evaluate that. Why don't you get some bloodwork done in the meantime to find out what your free test and your estradiol levels are?

----------


## Shroud83

Yeah at 6'3" and 178lbs you've got quite a ways to go before AAS use. You're an ecto... just going to have to up that food intake. I know it's hard. Your diet looks fairly clean, but you're doing to have to start doubling your portions.

----------


## alpenguy

> I feel as though I've plateaued after lifting for 5 years and supplements aren't giving me the gains they used to... I have thought about steroids before but now my lack of gains are starting to piss me off. I was wondering what steroids some of you would recommend for my first cycle, how long to cycle, and any useful tips for beginners. Here are my stats and thank-you for your time.
> Age- 23
> Weight- 178
> Height- 6'3"
> Bf%- 8.5%
> yrs training- 5 years
> Planned pct- no idea




You better get an idea.... and your too young

----------


## sportfan33

straight test is ur safest bet....had many convos about this with a few doctor buddies of mine...all seem to agree test is safe.

----------

